# free agency



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

trying to move on from the dissipointment of not drafting Knight and a a 1 yr wait for Jonas.
All we can do is look towards Fa as BC said he will be active and I am hoping very active not adding 3 stiffs.
We know Barbosa is returning so that leaves the backcourt set, unless they plan to trade Jose or barbosa.

PG Jose/Bayless/Barbosa
SG Demar/Barbosa/Bayless

SF could add linas was ok good hustle but ball skills very limited, far too much travelling, good hustle guy, but i feel was overpaid
as of now SF J.Jhonson/Klieza. a good defensive vet like Prince could be a huge boast as a back up

PF and C need boasts, unknown if reggie will return, the best move at the 4 spot would be
PF Bargnani/Davis

C we need a 2 year fix some names
Chandler Dalelmbert Oden Sheldon Williams

PG razor thin just Stuckey intrest me.
SF dual 2/2 guys Crawford j-rich
List who you like us to add and what makeovers you think can help.

my top 5 Fa
Stuckey (rfa I would tender 5-6.5 )
2 SFPrince
3 C Dalembert/Chandler
4 Sf/SGCrawford
5 C Haywood


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Still crazy after all these years, huh?

Barbosa choosing to exercise his $7.6-million option (imagine that) means we're looking at having about $10.5-million in cap space provided that a) we renounce Julian Wright, b) we pick up options on DeRozan, Davis, and Johnson (which we did IIRC), and c) we allow Alabi, Weems & Evans to enter free agency.

I like him but in my eyes Weems is expendable. Dunno whether management feels the same. I think we will see Kleiza taking more minutes this season at the three leaving nothing for Sonny. We could keep Alabi to have a warm body and six fouls at centre but I don't know what kind of contact he's looking for (more than the minimum = cut).

I can't see the team handing out another big, long-term deal with the financial uncertainty of a lockout/new salary structure. For us to land a player like Dalembert, etc., we'd have to splash out a four year deal with a fifth year option, probably, starting in high singles for the lowest profile good big men and in double figures for the name brand ones.

The impression I have right now is that we'll be looking for a two year stopgap at centre. One year while Jonas is away and another for him to get acclimated to the NBA. The kind of big willing to sign a two year deal is either young and unestablished or over the hill. Pick your poison.

I think a player like Nazr Mohammed or Nenad Krstic is the type we'd most likely be able to pick up. Or one of the animated corpses of Jeff Foster, Kurt Thomas, or Jamaal Magloire.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Weems is expendable but he is a darn nice player too. If you pencil him in as your 7th or 8th man in your rotation I think he is pretty valuable. Seems to work hard enough on his game and fits in so well with DD/Amir/Ed in that respect. Raps just offered him a qualifying offer to make him restricted FA. He's not expensive and he does many things well.

Raps may still go after a SF in free agency but I think all signs point to C being their real target. Problem is no vet C is coming here when they can ring chase with contenders. We would have to overpay with a 2yr 6-7mill per type offer to get them away from a contender for vet minimum. And at that point it is just a retirement package to them and I don't know you get a motivated, dedicated guy.

The young guys like Gasol, DJordan, aren't coming here and I don't know if BC would even offer them the 5/50 type deal it would take with Val coming next year.

No, I see the Raps maybe having a shot at trading for Haywoods 4 year deal if Cuban absolutely has to cut salary. Or overpaying a guy like Magloire or Kwame to come in for a year or two.

Any thoughts the Raps have of Chandler coming because of Casey are just a joke to me. That aint happening. Guy was finally on a winner. He won't be so quick to go back to the grind of mediocrity.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i think dalembert's the target. just a hunch. in terms of chandler, i'd say 99% he goes back to dallas- with the last 1% that he does sign with us... not because of casey, more so for last summer. i think players appreciate being wanted and if anyone other than dallas has any hope whatsoever (slim as it may be), it could be the team that made a public attempt for him last summer. 

still, once cooler heads prevail i see no reason why he won't re-sign with his brethren in dallas. we might just complicate things for a few minutes.

i think dalembert's the guy, though. but i've been wrong before.

peace


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I'd like it just because of how awkward it would be for Leo calling his games.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Well Casey has stated were targeting C's to play along side Barg only one that makes sense is Haywood he be a good short term solution till Jonas comes over, still I don't like the sound of that lol and the raps have offered Weems a qualifying offer


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Yeah, QO has been offerred. I hope somebody offers him money elsewhere so we don't have to feel bad about not matching and breaking up the trio of buddies. 

As for FA. I'm not sure it's worth spending the money unless we can get a one year fix at C. Maybe offer Dalembert 2 years, he starts this year and allows Bargnani to play the PF and we can see what the Italian Stallion is made of before we begin the real push for glory. After this year Dalembert becomes a mentor to JV to help in the transition.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I wouldn't bother with signing a C. Just put Amir or Ed Davis there for now, it's not like any scrub that we sign at 5 would be better than those 2.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

add a C and please accept bargs cant be a good C, he is a shoot 1st finesse PF who cant handle the physicality at C.
Nene Kristic, Haywood any of them as stop gaps on a 3 or 4 yr deal.

Bargs splits with Davis and Amir and the new C is backed up by Amir.
I dont see a high profile SF coming why retain Weems?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Nenad Kristic already signed with some team in Europe like a month ago. Brendan Haywood already has a 4 year deal with Dallas, I doubt we want to get him either.

Dalembert would be nice but I think he will sign with Miami for the MLE. The best we can do is probably someone like Nazr Mohammad or Joel Przybilla. Honestly I would just go with starting Amir or Ed at the 5 because we're going to suck regardless who's there.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

nazi or pryz would be upgrades


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

this is a year to see if Demar is a franchise caliber player or will like Iggy end up as a good 2nd option a great high flyer but with limited shooting range. 
With a interior C that battles under the basket it may make bargnani at the 4 much more comfortable where he has less rebounding responsibilities and is allowed to freelance more.
I don't see a big addition at PG or SF I would like a tough PG like Stuckey here and add a C and then leave it to the young kids, build with Demar and Ed as the primary pieces with Bargnani as a big wildcard. Lets assume
Dalambert 4 years 28 mill million market value, and a hard nosed vet that replaces Wright.

lets just say we have this
Calderon/Bayless
Derozan/Barbosa
J.Jhonson/Klieza
Bargnani/Davis/A.Jhonson
Dalembert/A.Jhonson/Bargnani

looks like a 35 win team at best, lets just see what kind of trade Bc pulls b/c with a weak fa crop and hot n cold guys like Crawford and J-Rich as the primary Fa and then C's like Chandler, Dalambert, Nene and West(PF)
a C fixes a a gaping hole interior, while a lack of hard nosed guys from the 1-3 will be what limits the team unless, Casey really gets Demar , Joe and James Jo.... to play inspirational d.
35 win team that shoots hard in a much stronger north america d draft class a year from now, and then looks to go high in the east with a loaded young guns roster and good mix of vets n guns.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Not that we could afford him but Nene has opted out from Denver.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Nazr goin back so its down to Haywood Dalambert, Tyson. 2 years 10.5 mill for Dalambert or 3 years 12 mill for haywood.

Amir is to inconsistent to start at the 5, would be better than bargs there but Ed would get killed has the style but lcks the bulk, if this wasa suggestion ala Keon clark who had a similar frame to Ed it wont work.

Unless BC is gonna trade Barbosa or Jose he aside from his boytoy has no other pieces to trade.
Then he must be thinking correct the 5 spot this summer, dd a scrappy 1 or a 2 back up and roll with that, hoping Casey's D is followed by bargs Demar and they surprise lots.
With Demar the face and they liking Klieza a instant offense guy like Crawford would halt Demar's growth even if he were to split pt between the 3 and backing up Demar.
An addition like him paired with Haywood or Samuel would make us legitimate 6th-8th seed contender.
With just a C added I think we as recently stated are looking at 35 wins at max, still a boast from 22 this is banking hard that Andrea finds his niche as a PF and Demar shows supertar potential and the ability to be the guy in clutch situations.
35 wins would likely net us a top 15 pick in a much stronger ncaa draft we could then nab our long term PG. Bayless is a big wildcard


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I'd be happy with 20 wins. In fact, I would be thrilled.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

22 was after a 11 start but lost reggie traded jack.
With bargnani set at the 4, and a better D team 30 is possible


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Still, 20 would be better.


----------

